# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  مكسيم فى حماية جماهير المريخ

## مريخ المدينة

*لكى يعلم الكوكى وسماسرة الغفله
لن يشطب مكسيم حتى نشاهد مكسيم يتمرن ويلعب مباراه كامله فى الدورى الممتاز

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخ المدينة
					

لكى يعلم الكوكى وسماسرة الغفله
لن يشطب مكسيم حتى نشاهد مكسيم يتمرن ويلعب مباراه كامله فى الدورى الممتاز







22222222222
                        	*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*طيب وان انهزمتوا في المباراة دي منو المسئول انتم ام المدرب الذي لا يريد ان يلعبه ؟ 
بعدين المدرب من مصلحته ان يلعب من يثق فيه وانه سيكسبه المباراة ولا مصلحة له في محاربة زيد ولا عبيد ولا انا غلطان؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان الامور الفنية دي مسئولية المدير الفني وجهازه الفني المعاون

لااعتقد ان اي مدرب في العالم يدري ان هذا اللاعب سيشكل اضافة حقيقية للفريق ويرفض ان يشركه مما يعني عمله ضد مصلحة الفريق

لسه الموسم في اوله لنترك المدرب يقرر الطريقة المثلى لاشراك اللاعبين حسب حاجته وليجتهد اللاعبين في اثبات انهم يستحقون دخول التشكيلة الاساسية

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان الحكيم
					

طيب وان انهزمتوا في المباراة دي منو المسئول انتم ام المدرب الذي لا يريد ان يلعبه ؟ 
بعدين المدرب من مصلحته ان يلعب من يثق فيه وانه سيكسبه المباراة ولا مصلحة له في محاربة زيد ولا عبيد ولا انا غلطان؟



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخ المدينة
					

لكى يعلم الكوكى وسماسرة الغفله
لن يشطب مكسيم حتى نشاهد مكسيم يتمرن ويلعب مباراه كامله فى الدورى الممتاز





100% يا زعيم 
*

----------


## حوته 1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اعتقد ان الامور الفنية دي مسئولية المدير الفني وجهازه الفني المعاون

لااعتقد ان اي مدرب في العالم يدري ان هذا اللاعب سيشكل اضافة حقيقية للفريق ويرفض ان يشركه مما يعني عمله ضد مصلحة الفريق

لسه الموسم في اوله لنترك المدرب يقرر الطريقة المثلى لاشراك اللاعبين حسب حاجته وليجتهد اللاعبين في اثبات انهم يستحقون دخول التشكيلة الاساسية




22222222222222222222222
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*إن قلت لكم لم أشاهد هذا اللاعب (مكسيم) حتى الآن في أي مباراة ودية كانت أم تنافسية .
فكيف نحكم عليه من كنبة الاحتياطي ؟
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*لا نحكم على شخص غير مشارك
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياجماعة لو مكسيم دة صحي لعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااب 
مشكلتو شنو مع المدرب عشان يقصدوا ؟؟؟
المدرب لاقي اللاعب دة وين عشان يشيلها معاهو ؟؟؟
خلونا من المدرب انتو متابعين مكسيم دة من الاول لفاية انضمامو للمريخ ولا اعتماد علي ما يكتب في الصحف ؟؟
الناس البتقول يلعبوا مكسيم ديل يعني عندهم بضاعة ما دايرنها تبور ولا كيف ؟؟؟
الناس البتقول ما نافع ديل دايرين يخربوا سوق التانيين ولا الفهم شنو يا جماعة ؟؟

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نتمنى له التوفيق في مقبل المباريات 
وبالتاكيد لا للحرب النفسية ضده ويجب مؤازرته ودعمه معنويا 
*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*فعلا لسا بدري على التقيم
بس كيف يتقيم ماكسيم وهو مبعد حتى عن التقسيمة في التمرين ؟

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مكسيم اتضح انه لاعب مصاب اصابة مزمنة 
ولكن ادارة المريخ والمدير الفني لا يريدان اعلان ذلك للملأ 
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا احد يدري لماذا يتم التكتم على هذه الحقيقة 

قرأت هذا الكلام في شبكة المريخ ومن مصادر موثوقة
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مكسيم اتضح انه لاعب مصاب اصابة مزمنة 
ولكن ادارة المريخ والمدير الفني لا يريدان اعلان ذلك للملأ 
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا احد يدري لماذا يتم التكتم على هذه الحقيقة 

قرأت هذا الكلام في شبكة المريخ ومن مصادر موثوقة



اللاعب تم تسجيله بواسطة اعضاء منتدي المحبين
في سابقة الاولي من نوعها ، فلهم التحية ، اما ما يكتب
 في شبكة المريخ لا اصدقه لانه يكتب مكايدة ليس الا 
وهذه حقيقة ، أتمني أن ينجح هذا اللاعب وان يشفيه
الله اذ كان مصاب
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يعنى وقت المدرب بلعب الزول الجاهز خليهو يقنعنا انو مصعب عمر كويس ولا يقنعنا انو نجم الدين فى الطرف الشمال كويس ده ممرن ساى 



ربنا يلزمنا الصبر غايتو



وما وقت كلام ننتظر لحدى نهايه الموسم ونشووووف

*

----------


## diaamahi

*الشئ الذي يثير الريبة عدم اشراك مكسيم حتي في التقسيمة ما الذي يخاف منه الكوكي في اشراك مكسيم في التقسيمة. من قبل حارب غارزيتو هيثم مصطفي رغم علمه انه يمكن ان يشكل الاضافة. لذا وارد ان يحارب المدرب بعض اللاعبين
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اعتقد ان الامور الفنية دي مسئولية المدير الفني وجهازه الفني المعاون

لااعتقد ان اي مدرب في العالم يدري ان هذا اللاعب سيشكل اضافة حقيقية للفريق ويرفض ان يشركه مما يعني عمله ضد مصلحة الفريق

لسه الموسم في اوله لنترك المدرب يقرر الطريقة المثلى لاشراك اللاعبين حسب حاجته وليجتهد اللاعبين في اثبات انهم يستحقون دخول التشكيلة الاساسية





 لنثق فى يتولى القياده الفنيه حتى نستفيد
  وميهمنا هو أنتصارات المريخ وليس من 
   يلعب نريد كأس خارجى 
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diaamahi
					

الشئ الذي يثير الريبة عدم اشراك مكسيم حتي في التقسيمة ما الذي يخاف منه الكوكي في اشراك مكسيم في التقسيمة. من قبل حارب غارزيتو هيثم مصطفي رغم علمه انه يمكن ان يشكل الاضافة. لذا وارد ان يحارب المدرب بعض اللاعبين



  لماذا تقولون ماكسيم هناك كم لاعب غير مزكورين
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*يشطبه ويسجل آخر عشان السمسره 
أنا شايف كدا
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اين دور دائرة الكرة من كل هذا ؟؟؟
هناك ريب في المدرب علي اقل تقدير يشركه في المباريات الودية 
عشان الناس تقف علي مستوي اللاعب 
*

----------


## برعى القانون

*مدير الكره الكابتن محمد موسى ذكر اليوم فى صحيفة الصدى ان مكسيم غير مصاب . وهذا حديثه :ماكسيم لايعاني من اصابة .. وما يتردد بخصوص الكاميروني يفتقد الى الدقة .. وابعاده عن التشكيلة لا يخصنا 
موضوع مكسيم يحفه الغموض وهنالك من له ايادى خلف هذا الموضوع . وعند لقاء الدكتور مدثر بقناة قون تداخل الصحفى عمر المكابرابى وقال مكسيم مصاب . الموضوع فيه ان . والمكابرابى هو الذى لمع الكوكى للتعاقد مع المريخ ود مدثر قالها له مباشرةً . ولزم الصمت ؟ ؟ ؟ 
 يا مكاجرابى راعى مصلحة المريخ قبل مصلحتك لو فعلاً انت مريخى صميم . ولاتنسى انه الظلم ظلمات . وان الله يمهل ولايهمل . . . . 

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*ما يحدث مع ماكسيم بالجد محير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخ المدينة
					

لكى يعلم الكوكى وسماسرة الغفله
لن يشطب مكسيم حتى نشاهد مكسيم يتمرن ويلعب مباراه كامله فى الدورى الممتاز






2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------

